# Amel x Albino AFT



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

What would you get if you crossed an amel with an albino african fat tail gecko??
Cheers Sally


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Amelanistic" is the correct technical term for what an Albino fat tail is.

They're the same thing, but for some reason some folk call them "Amelanistics" (which is technically correct, they're missing the pigment melanin) and some folks call them Albinos (also correct, they're missing A pigment).

You'd expect to get all Amelanistic (AKA Albino) offspring.


----------

